# Neues vom DAV..



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*Neues vom DAV (Bund)​*
*Aktuelles von der Seite des DAV* ( www.Anglerverband.com )​
Große Erwartungen Der Deutsche Anglerverband und der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer sind auf dem Weg zu einem gemeinsamen deutschen Anglerverband. Dieser neue Dachverband wird besser und hörbarer als bisher die Ansichten der rund eine Million organisierten Angler artikulieren und deren Interessen gegenüber der Europa- und Bundespolitik vertreten. Doch mancher Angelfreund steht dieser Entwicklung skeptisch gegenüber. Deshalb lassen wir an dieser Stelle nacheinander Vertreter von DAV-Landesverbänden und Mitglieder der Verhandlungskommission mit ihren Ansichten zum erreichten Stand der Dinge und zu ihren Erwartungen zu Wort kommen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=218&Itemid=229




 Deutscher Fischereitag 2010 100.000 Unterschiften für ein vernünftiges Kormoranmanagement und Bundesministerin Aigner sagt in ihrer Rede anlässlich der Eröffnung des Fischereitages Unterstützung der Fischerei zu: "Die Maßnahmen der Bundesländer und der Mitgliedstaaten müssen im Rahmen eines europäischen Managementplanes für den Kormoran koordiniert werden. Deshalb werde ich das Thema auf die europäische Agenda bringen.“ Eine hohe Auszeichnung hatte die Bundesministerin für den Vizepräsidenten unseres Verbandes, Prof. Dr. Werner Steffens im Gepäck 
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=231&Itemid=242




Arbeitskreis VDSF/DAV auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag in München (Pressemitteilung 03/2010) Information des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. und des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. zum Stand der Verschmelzung zu einem einheitlichen Verband.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=229&Itemid=240


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Besonders zu beachten die letzte Meldung zur "Verschmelzung" der beiden Bundesverbände.

Diese Meldung macht klar, dass eine "Fusion" zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mit den jetzt handelnden Personen im VDSF nicht mehr guten Gewissens für die Angler zu befürworten ist. 

So sehr auch ein einheitlicher Bundesverband wünschenswert wäre.

Vor allem, da durch die Art und Weise der geplanten Fusion (Verschmelzung bedeutet einverleiben des DAV in den VDSF) sowie der handelnden Personen seitens des VDSF dabei wie in der Vergangenheit in der ehemaligen BRD zu befürchten ist, dass dabei für die Angler wieder nur Nachteile entstehen.

Wir werden dazu in der nächsten Magazinausgabe diese Meldung kommentieren und einen sicher von jeder Seite zu akzeptierenden Alternativvorschlag machen, um die  ohne jeden Zweifel grundsätzlich wünschenswerte Fusion doch noch so erreichen zu können, dass den Anglern dadurch nicht wieder nur Nachteile entstehen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Heisst das der VDSF erklärt die Komission zur Abstimmung der noch strittigen Punkte kurzerhand für unnötig und beschließt einseitig das diese Komission deswegen aufgelöst wird? ;+


----------



## AWebber (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

So lässt es sich herauslesen - da zeigt sich wieder mal die Arroganz des VDSF (bzw. dessen Leitung).

Wenn solche Leute zukünftig das Sagen haben werden, dann können wir uns wohl bald vom DAV-Gewässerfonds und der Möglichkeit, mit dem DAV-Beitrag an vielen Gewässern Angeln zu können, verabschieden.

Dann wird es wohl über Kurz oder Lang so werden, dass wir für jedes Gewässer(chen) nen Extrabetrag abdrücken dürfen.

Schon aus dem Grund bin ich, wie viele andere, die ich kenne, gegen eine Fusion (die doch nur das Schlucken des DAV durch den VDSF bedeutet.


AWebber


----------



## gründler (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Wehret dem Anfang.........

Der VDSF hat damals versprochen alles wird gut wir kämpfen für euch........ kurz danach kam der ganze blödsinn auf der heute nur Probleme bereitet.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Heisst das der VDSF erklärt die Komission zur Abstimmung der noch strittigen Punkte kurzerhand für unnötig und beschließt einseitig das diese Komission deswegen aufgelöst wird?


Diese Interpretation wird sicherlich vielen nicht ganz zu Unrecht in den Kopf kommen....

Nachdem ich den Präsidenten des DAV sowie Bundsgeschäftsführer und Pressesprecher auch persönlich kennen lernen konnte, hoffe und denke ich aber, dass sie ihr Wort halten und nur dann dem VDSF beitreten werden wenn vorher klargestellt ist, dass ein dann gemeinsamer Verband nicht wieder gegen die Interessen der Angler handelt...

Aber wir arbeiten da wie gesagt an einem sicherlich für alle annehmbaren Alternativvorschlag statt schnellem Beitritt/Übernahme.

Vielleicht kann das dann der Weg sein, doch zu einem gemeinsamen Verband* FÜR* Angler zu kommen.


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Die Kommission aufgelöst?
das klingt ja so wie: Ende der Diskussion, nu ist Schluß
Weckt Vertrauen oder so.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Nur der VDSF hat seine Kommissionsmitglieder entmachtet.
Die DAV - Leute arbeiten weiter..


----------



## heuki1983 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedes Mitglied des DAV auffordern an den jeweiligen Vereinsvorstand heranzutreten und eine Mitgliederabstimmung zu verlangen.
> 
> Wenn es in den Landesverbänden abgelehnt wird muss sich der Bundes-DAV danach richten. Das ist die einzige Chance das vorhaben zu stoppen.


 

Jo genau,

Man darf nicht alles mit sich machen lassen .... 
Aber obs was bringt ist ne andere Frage ...

Die sollen bloß nicht auf die Idee kommen die Beiträge anzuziehen oder die erwähnten Extrakosten für ein Gewässer einzuführen !!

Lieber alles so lassen wies ist!

Ich angle eh nie an VDSF Gewässern, weil die bei uns alle Sch... sind und voll zugewachsen das man nirgends richtig angeln kann ...

Sollen die ihre Sch... Seen doch behalten, also ich bin mit meinen DAV Gewässern vollstens zufrieden


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Passt ja das aktuelle Magazin wieder:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sentation-zur-fusion-der-anglerverbaende.html
Wenngleich der offizielle neue Name des Verbandes nun ja anders als von Kai Hay vermutet DAFV lautet statt VDAV...

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-omerta-oder-doch-lieber-drueber-reden.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Lehnen es die 3 wichtigsten Landesverbände (Sachsen, Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt) des DAV das Vorhaben durch Mitgliederbeschluss ab hat sich die Sache erledigt.


Nochmal:
Ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband wäre klasse!

Aber eben nicht mit diesem VDSF in der jetzigen Konstellation durch Einverleibung des DAV.

Wir werden, wie bereits gesagt, ein sinnvolles Alternativkonzept vorschlagen und sind da schon am arbeiten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Nein ist es nicht! Insbesondere wenn die Mehrheit es ablehnt.


Doch, wäre klasse.
Wenn es vernünftig gemacht wird im Sinne der Angler.
DANN (aber eben auch erst dann) wird es die Mehrheit auch begrüßen...

So wie momentan geplant, sehe ich jedoch eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF auch nicht als zielführend an..


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

da stimme ich Thomas zu, das wäre der richtige Schritt und auch notwendig.
Aber nicht unter diesen Vorzeichen.
Und solange gilt:|abgelehn
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Das wird sich bei den Abstimmungen zeigen, wie viele DAVler dann dem zu Grunde liegenden Konzept zustimmen oder nicht..

Dem Vorhaben, so wie jetzt geplant, kann man natürlich nicht mehr zustimmen.

Wenns richtig gemacht wird, wäre das was anderes.

Aber davon ist ja der VDSF momentan anscheinend weit weg......

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt:
Wir werden ein sinnvolles Alternativkonzept vorschlagen und sind da schon am arbeiten...


----------



## Nelson (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Als DAV-Mitglied will ich aber wohl hoffen, dass ich weiterhin nur 60 Euro Jahresmitgliedschaft zahlen muss und dafür im gesamten Bundesland (Sachsen-Anhalt) in allen Gewässern angeln darf.
Und nicht so ne Kacke wie in den alten Bundesländern wo ich für jedes Gewässer ne xtra Karte brauche!!


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Was ändert sich dadurch für mich?


----------



## barschkönig (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Ich bin DAV- Mitglied und würde auch sagen das alles so bleibt wie es war, es ist zwar schön wenn alle Angler Deutschlands unter einem Dach sind aber wer kann denn uns versprechen das es nicht alles Teurer wird?


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Hi Thomas,

im kompletten Threat wird kein Wort darüber verloren wieso es zur Zeit noch dran scheitert das der DAV und der VDFS noch nicht zum "Deutscher Angelfischer-Verband" kurz DAFV Fusioniert sind.

Der VDFS teilt mit das die ihre Satzung zur Verschmelzung schon Beschlussbereit haben wohingegen der DAV noch in der Diskussionsebene steht. Das bedeutet, dass da noch mächtig dran gearbeitet wird und die sich mit der Satzung vom VDFS -für die Verschmelzung-  nicht im Sinne der Anglerschaft übereinstimmt. 

Bevor sich die beiden Verbände vereinigen muss die Satzung stehen, ohne diese gibs nichts mit dem Dachverband DAFV.

Wenn der kleine Angler dann schreibt, die Mitglieder sollen stimmen so oder so, dann bedeutet dies aber auch das nicht der Einzelkämpfer am Wasser eine Stimme hat, nein, das bedeutet das die Verbandsmitglieder, was bekanntermaßen die eigenen Vereinsvorstände sind, diese Mitglieder sind. 

Hier sehe ich eine wichtige Arbeit bei den Medien. Die Vereinsvorstände müssen Informiert werden. Nur wie macht man das global Fläschen Greifend?  Viele Vorstände sind im Rentenalter oder haben keine Lust auf größere Veränderungen oder es wird geklüngelt was das Zeugs hält. In den oberen Kochtöpfen kennen sich die meisten schon Jahrelang und wollen dem anderem nicht auf die Füße treten, bleiben also von den Versammlungen fern oder enthalten sich der Stimme, was genauso zählt wie fern bleiben.

Alle Vereine, alle Angler mit Tagesscheinen möchten im Grunde nur Angeln und sich keinen Kopf um die interne Politik machen. Man scheut Arbeit und Verantwortung oder auch die Veränderung die nach einem Systemwechsel stattfindet. Verliert man den Verband, verrliert man seine Gewässer, seine Angelberechtigung oder sonst welchen Eigennutzen den man hat.

Ich frag mich auch, *wieso hat der VDFS schon seine Satzung fertig* und *der DAV* -der ja viel kleiner ist- *nicht?* der Rat der 12 Kommission ist nicht entmachtet worden, der Präsident hat das letzte Wort. Dies liegt wohl an deren Satzungsvorgabe nicht  aber am Hang zur Macht. 

Höchst Interessant wäre es beide Satzungsvorlagen zu sehen um zu erkennen wer was in welchen §§ fordert oder geändert haben möchte.

Ich selbst hätte die größte Lust in den DAV zu wechseln!


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich bin DAV- Mitglied und würde auch sagen das alles so bleibt wie es war, es ist zwar schön wenn alle Angler Deutschlands unter einem Dach sind aber wer kann denn uns versprechen das es nicht alles Teurer wird?



sei Du nur mal froh das die Angelpreise nicht springen die die Bezinpreise |jump:


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mit nein stimmen. Wenn der DAV eigenständig bleibt wird sich daran nichts ändern. Bei einer Übernahme ist das nicht sicher.



Im Grunde liegt das nur daran wie die Größenverhältnisse sind. Und weil der DAV der kleinere Verband ist, müßten im Grunde viele Vereine vom VDFS in den DAV wechseln.

Wäre mal ein eigener Beitrag wert was dafür zu machen ist....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Frag doch mal in den Landesverbänden des DAV nach wie man es machen will. Da sollen höchstens die Delegierten auf den Landesversammlungen drüber entscheiden.


Auch wenn das nur über Delegeierte gehen sollte, kann dennoch auch der einzelne Angler seine Stimme einbringen. Er muss eben über seinen Verein das beim Verbandsdelegierten durchsetzen. Das geht z. B. so:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html
Wobei ich persönlich auch denke, dass bei einem so wichtigen Vorgang eine Mitgliederentscheidung sinnvoll wäre.



> Ich frag mich auch, wieso hat der VDFS schon seine Satzung fertig und der DAV -der ja viel kleiner ist- nicht?


Für den DAV, der ja vom VDSF übernommen werden soll, ist es eine Grundbedingung, dass zuvor die jetzt anglerunfreundliche Satzung des VDSF geändert wird. Das sollte u. a. von den 12- Kommission mit erarbeitet werden, deren VDSF - Mitglieder jetzt von deren Vorstand entmachtet wurden. 
Der DAV braucht keine Satzungsänderung, da er ja vom VDSF geschluckt werden soll.
Satzungsvergleich DAV/VDSF:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html
PS zur Satzung:
Wundert es jemanden, dass man beim VDSF die Satzung anfordern muss, während die des  DAV selbstverständlich auf deren Seiten zu finden ist? 





> Verliert man den Verband, verrliert man seine Gewässer, seine Angelberechtigung oder sonst welchen Eigennutzen den man hat.


Nicht zwangsläufig, da die meisten Gewässer nicht vom Verband, sondern von Vereinen gepachtet sind.



> Hier sehe ich eine wichtige Arbeit bei den Medien. Die Vereinsvorstände müssen Informiert werden. Nur wie macht man das global Fläschen Greifend?


Indem jeder, der das hier liest, es seinem Vereinsvorstand mitteit z. B...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

@ ivo:
Im von Dir beschrieben gehts zuerstmal um die Landesverbände.

Hier im Thema gehts aber um die Übernahme des DAV-*BUND* durch den VDSF-*Bund*.

Die Landesverbände bleiben auch nach einer möglichen Übernahme zuerst einmal selbständig und müssten, so sie das wollen, in jedem Bundesland einzeln fusionieren.

Und da wiederum kann sich, wie oben schon beschrieben, auch wieder jeder Angler einmischen und wehren:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Was ich, wenn ich in einem von Dir beschriebenen DAV - Vereinen/Verbänden Mitglied  wäre, zur Zeit jedenfalls machen würde..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Siehe die Links in meinem Posting. Den Weg, wie das auch für die einzelne Mitglieder trotzdem geht, habe ich aufgezeigt. Nun müssen sich die Mitglieder halt rühren.

Geh halt mit guten Beispiel über Deinen Verein voran..


----------



## Blauzahn (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Indem jeder, der das hier liest, es seinem Vereinsvorstand mitteit z. B...



Wenn du wüßtest wieviel hier schon mitlesen 

Thomas,
euer Engagement in der Sache begrüße ich sehr und möchte an dieser Stelle meinen Dank für die bisher geleistete Arbeit, in Wort wie auch Aktion aussprechen!
So erreicht man wirklich eine breite Schar von Vereinsmitgliedern, welches kein Vereinssvorstand in solcher vielfalt und zeitnah hinbekommt.

Zur Thematik selbst kann man nur sagen, dass mich das Verhalten des VDSF eher an ehemalige Strukturen und Machtszenarien in der DDR erinnert, als das des DAV.
Fakt ist, dass es nur mit einer von beiden Seiten getragenen Satzung einen gemeinsamen Verband geben wird.
Dies ist, nach Ansicht des Herrn Mohnert durch die einstimmige Empfehlung der VDSF Truppen wohl gegeben und somit beschlossen... aber glaubt er selbst daran? So selbstherrlich kann doch eigentlich niemand sein.....

Ja, nun noch die Sache mit den Vereinsvorständen, die nach Ansicht einiger wohl schlafen und welche man erst auf verschiedene Dinge aufmerksam machen müßte:
Ich kann euch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, es wird auf dieser Ebene sehr heiß über das wie, das wann und das ob überhaupt, einer Vereinigung mit dem VDSF diskutiert.
Und das nicht erst seit gestern.
Diese Diskussion reicht sogar weit über die Präsidien der Regional- und Landesverbände hinaus, sodass ich guten Gewissens versichern kann, niemand will dieses zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt unter diesen Vorzeichen.
Die Verlautbarungen aus München tragen dazu sicher noch ihr Schärflein bei.

Grüße
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Ich bin strikt dafür, dass es so bald wie möglich nur noch einen großen Verband gibt. Dazu sind keine Verhandlungen nötig und auch keine Satzungsänderung.
Die Vereine müssen schlicht und einfach komplett zum DAV wechseln, schon ist die Kuh vom Eis und ein gewisses Klientel ohne jegliche, ohnehin schon fragwürdige, Existenzberechtigung.

Ich krieg es einfach nicht in den Kopf, wieso auch nur ein Verein heute noch Mitglied im VdSF ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas,
> euer Engagement in der Sache begrüße ich sehr und möchte an dieser Stelle meinen Dank für die bisher geleistete Arbeit, in Wort wie auch Aktion aussprechen!


Danke, normalerweise kriegen wir da ja eher "Kloppe" für unsere Einstellung..



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist, nach Ansicht des Herrn Mohnert durch die einstimmige Empfehlung der VDSF Truppen wohl gegeben und somit beschlossen... aber glaubt er selbst daran? So selbstherrlich kann doch eigentlich niemand sein.....


Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3006211&postcount=386



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Diskussion reicht sogar weit über die Präsidien der Regional- und Landesverbände hinaus, sodass ich guten Gewissens versichern kann, niemand will dieses zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt unter diesen Vorzeichen.
> Die Verlautbarungen aus München tragen dazu sicher noch ihr Schärflein bei.


Begrüßenswert..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Schon erledigt. Nächste Woche ist Vereinsversammlung, da wird das noch mal Besprochen.


Lobenswert!!!

Denn über eines sollten sich *alle* Angler klar sein:
Auch die nichtorganisierten Angler haben wie in der alten BRD die Nachteile zu ertragen, wenn es nur einen, dazu noch anglerunfreundlichen, Verband gibt.

Und- genauso wichtig:
*Eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF ist eine Einbahnstraße und unumkehrbar!!!*

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich der DAV da nicht wirklich über den Tisch ziehen lässt..


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAV braucht keine Satzungsänderung, da er ja vom VDSF geschluckt werden soll.
> Satzungsvergleich DAV/VDSF:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html


 ne nee... das ist die derzeitige Verbandssatzung nicht aber die die von beiden als die neue Satzung für den DAFV zählen soll. Hier glaub ich verwechselst Du etwas? 



> PS zur Satzung:
> Wundert es jemanden, dass man beim VDSF die Satzung anfordern muss, während die des  DAV selbstverständlich auf deren Seiten zu finden ist?


nein, weil der VDSF auch eine GmbH ist http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/ 

Hier sehe ich deren Gemeinnützigkeit als VDSF in Gefahr weil man als Verein keine Werbung mit  kommerziellen Webseiten verlinken darf. soichesnochinerinnerunghabe




> Nicht zwangsläufig, da die meisten Gewässer nicht vom Verband, sondern von Vereinen gepachtet sind.


 ich denk da an HH, die Angler sind leider auf diesen Verband angewiesen.




> Indem jeder, der das hier liest, es seinem Vereinsvorstand mitteit z. B...


 in der Hoffnung das deren Vorständler auch nen Piphahn in der Buks haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> ne nee... das ist die derzeitige Verbandssatzung nicht aber die die von beiden als die neue Satzung für den DAFV zählen soll. Hier glaub ich verwechselst Du etwas?


Nein, Du verwechselst es:
Die neue Satzung ist *keine gemeinsame *Satzung, sondern das gibt *die neue VDSF(=DAFV)-Satzung.*

*Es gibt keinen "neuen" Verband, sondern nur den VDSF mit neuem Namen und der Übernahme des DAV..*

Der DAV hat "nur" insoweit damit zu tun, als der Bundesverband-DAV der Übernahme durch den VDSF nur zustimmen will, wenn es zuerst eine neue Satzung im VDSF gibt. In der 12er Kommission wurde auch diesbezüglich gearbeitet, um die Ansichten des DAV mit einzubringen...

Vielleicht wurde auch deswegen der VDSF-Teil dieser Kommission durch das VDSF-Präsidium entmachtet?

Entscheiden über eine neue Satzung muss aber alleine der VDSF, der DAV kann das dann nur zur Kenntnis nehmen und entweder zustimmen oder das eben ablehnen.


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> Schon erledigt. Nächste Woche ist Vereinsversammlung, da wird das noch mal besprochen.



aber Bitte unter Sonstiges, oder liegt da eine TO drüber vor?


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Entscheiden über eine neue Satzung muss aber alleine der VDSF, der DAV kann das dann nur zur Kenntnis nehmen und entweder zustimmen oder das eben ablehnen.



Wenn der DAV ablehnt dann nur weil die ihre Forderungen nicht durch gesetzt haben können. Geht der DAV auf den Deal ein, wurde in der Satzung änderungen vorgenommen, wetten? |supergri
Alles andere wäre nicht nur Hirnrissig und wider dem Anglermytos, sondern obendrein noch sowas von analphabetisch und das trau ich dem DAV nicht zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> das trau ich dem DAV nicht zu.


Das hoffen wir wohl alle.......................

Denn wie schon geschrieben von mir:


> *Eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF ist eine Einbahnstraße und unumkehrbar!!!*
> 
> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich der DAV da nicht wirklich über den Tisch ziehen lässt..


----------



## Blauzahn (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Entscheiden über eine neue Satzung muss aber alleine der VDSF, der DAV kann das dann nur zur Kenntnis nehmen und entweder zustimmen oder das eben ablehnen.



Im Protokoll von Göttingen heißt es:

_TOP 3b) Satzungsentwurf
Die Geschäftsführer der beiden Verbände werden beauftragt, den Satzungsentwurf in der
Weise zu überarbeiten, dass die Formulierungswünsche den Entscheidungsgremien beider
Verbände vorgelegt werden können. Die Zusendung des überarbeiteten Entwurfs erfolgt über
die Bundesgeschäftsstellen beider Dachverbände an die Mitglieder der 12er Kommission und
an die Mitglieder der geschäftsführenden Präsidien bis zum 03.05.2010._

Markstein führt jetzt aus:

_Günter Markstein, Präsident des DAV, betonte, dass die auf Basis eines Hauptversammlungsbeschlusses einberufene Verhandlungskommission seines Verbandes weiterhin in bewährter Weise tätig sein und den Entscheidungsgremien des Verbandes zuarbeiten werde. Nach wie vor stehen im DAV alle wichtigen Dokumente für einen gemeinsamen Verband wie der Satzungsentwurf zur Diskussion, um die Interessen der Angler bestmöglich berücksichtigen zu können._

Dein Ansatz einer beschlußfähigen Satzung des "Übernehmenden" ist schon zutreffend, jedoch setzt dies die Zustimmung *vor* der Verschmelzung durch Beitritt des DAV  voraus, welche ich aber momentan nirgendwo erkennen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe (und glaube bisher noch), dass der DAV sich da nicht über den Tisch ziehen lässt.

Denn gerade dadurch, dass eine solche Übernahme durch den VDSF nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen ist, steht hier der DAV in der Verantwortung, in einem zukünftigen Verband die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten.

Denn es ist besser nicht zu fusionieren, als einen alleinigen Verband wie den jetzigen VDSF zu bekommen...

Denn nur durch den DAV haben die Interessen der normalen Angler ja momentan überhaupt noch eine Stimme..


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dein Ansatz einer beschlußfähigen Satzung des "Übernehmenden" ist schon zutreffend, jedoch setzt dies die Zustimmung *vor* der Verschmelzung durch Beitritt des DAV  voraus, welche ich aber momentan nirgendwo erkennen kann.



ich auch nicht, deshalb kam meine Einlage.
Schon allein der Zweck trennt beide wie soll da ein gerechter Verband entstehen wenn der Zweck nicht angepaßt wird? 
Sollte der VDSF wirklich dem DAV ihre eigene Satzung aufzwingen ist das unwideruflich kein gemeinnütziger Verband sondern durch und durch GmbH mit wirtschaftlichen Zielen. Und dies wiederrum -könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen- interresiert das Finanzamt. 

Deshalb glaube ich das sich hier vom Inhalt her, für alle Beteiligten, eine Gemeinsamkeit finden muss um die Angelwelt nicht lächerlich zu machen.

Der Vorteil an dieser Ausarbeitung ist, im Gegensatz zu den politischen Wahlversprechen, was in der Satzung steht, muss solange eingehalten werden bis eine MV dies wieder kippt.

Und für zu kippende Beschlüsse sollte ein Quorum erhöht werden, find ich.


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich schon. Mein Eindruck ist, dass die Verhandlungsführer des DAV lieber schon gestern als morgen die Übernahme hätten.
> Um es kurz zu machen "Sie sitzen beim VDSF schon auf dem Schoß".



was überzeugt dich an Deiner Behauptung, Ivo?


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> Ein Telefongespräch mit einem Teilnehmer an den Verhandlungen sowie seine aber auch andere Publikationen.
> 
> Edit. Die Antwort von Herrn Markstein auf Fragen die ich ihm gestellt habe. Meine Nachfragen zu seiner Antwort wurden bis heute, trotz Nachfragen, nicht beantwortet. Weder von ihm noch von seinem Pressesprecher. Die Anfrage hatte ich im Frühjahr gestellt.



Du hast in dem Telefonat die eine Seite gehört aber nicht die Gefühle und Gedanken der anderen Seite? 
Meistens ist es doch so, dass erst nach einer Versammlung und in engerem Kreis Takeles gesprochen wird. 
Wenn dieser Markstein Dir seine Sichtweise erläutert und beantwortet hat, Dir später keine weiteren Antrworten liefern konnte, meinst Du da nicht auch das sich da im Hintergrund etwas abspiel das man noch nicht weiss? 

Arroganz kommt meist vordem Fall. Schweigen kann in diesem Fall ein Stolpern bedeuten? 

Überleg doch mal, wenn ein Verbandsvorstand sich aufgibt, gibt dieser doch nicht nur das Amt auf, nein, er bekommt bestimmt auch noch eine regelmäßige Ehrenpauschale o.ä. ? Dann kommt noch hinzu, jetzt ist man wer, danach ist man keiner mehr und neue Ämter können die ja auch nicht einfach so bilden damit die vom DAV wieder wer sind. 

Nee.... noch glaub ich an eine gewisse Intelligenz im DAV. 

Auf der anderen Seite ..... wenn der DAV finanziell im Desaster steckt ist der Verband natürlich froh so aus den Schulden zu kommen, aber unter welchem Preis? 
Die Tatsache das der VDSF eine GmbH nebenherlaufen hat würde dieses Aufschnupfen erklären. 

und dann? 

Naturschutz 
oder 
Anglerschutz? #c


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich hab mit der DAV-Seite telefoniert. Deshalb meine Schlüsse.


 Die meisten Irrtümer kommen zustand wenn man etwas anfängt und dann schweigt, wie Pit Glocke.



> Und auf Fragen nicht zu Antworten empfinde ich als im höchsten Maße unhöflich.



Und Arrogant.



> Ich bin im DAV und da kann ich wohl erwarten, dass man auf meine Fragen zur Verbandspolitik antwortet.


 Auch wenn Du im DAV bist, hast Du keine Antworten als Einzelperson zu erwarten. 
Nur die MV kann einen Vorstand zur Rede stellen niemals ein einzelnen Mitglied. Dann teilst Du jetzt nicht mit das Du eventeull in der Delegation bist, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, aber auch dann müßte er Dir allein nichts mitteilen müssen. Immer nur in einer Versammlung.



> Offizielle Aussage im Telefonat:"Der VDSF freut sich mit dem DAV zu fusionieren" warum wohl?



Des Gewinns wegen natürlich. Es werden
mehr Rechte und Umsätze gewonnen.  



> Frage warum wieso weshalb glauben sie das sich die Funktionäre des VDSF um 180° drehen werden. "Nun ich habe den Eindruck die wollen das". Ob´s stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, nur glauben tu ich das nicht. Sie lassen ja auch nicht im geringsten erkennen das sie ihre Haltung ändern. Ich gehe davon aus das der neue Verband, sollte er entstehen, zu 100% die alte Linie des VDSF verfolgen wird.



Wenn die Funktionäre vom VDFS so auf ihrer Linie eingefahren sind und der DAV keine anderen Verhandlungsspielräume hat als nur klein Beizugeben, ist dort etwas ganz schweres im Argen. Denn bei jeder Verhandlung besteht  ein geben und nehmen. 





> Herr Markstein ist Präsident des Bundes-DAV, nur mal so damit man weiß über was gesprochen wird.



kenn ich nicht, wer ist das ?  
Denk er für sich und seinem Job oder denkt er für uns Angler?  nur diese Grundsatzhaltung sollte ihn leiten, alles andere ist sowasbraunesundriecht.



> Finanzielle Probleme? Wo steht das?


 ist meine eigene Mutmaßung gewesen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Nochmal nachgedacht.

Die Auflösung der VdSF Kommission kann nur drei Gründe haben:

1.) Der VdSF sieht die Fusion als gescheitert an.

 Glaub ich nicht.

2.) Dem VdSF ist die Arbeit der Kommission nicht gut genug. Gut im Sinne des VdSF. Um die Angelegenheit in die " richtigen Bahnen " zu lenken, übernimmt der Chef. 

Könnte sein, ist aber unwahrscheinlich


3.) Der VdSF ist sicher, den DAV schlucken zu können. Die Weichen sind gestellt und man will jetzt so bald als möglich Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Da stört die Kommission nur.

Halte ich für die wahrscheinlichste Version.

Fragt sich, ob der DAV kapituliert hat, oder sich zu diesem ungewöhnlichen Vorfall vornehm zurück hält und hinter der Front aufrüstet.


Falls, was ich inzwischen fast befürchte, der VdSF die Oberhand gewinnt, dann gehen nicht nur die bisher paradisischen Zustände in den Neuen Bundesländern den Bach runter, sondern unser Hobby insgesamt und allgemein.
Drum sollte sich auch jeder unorganisierte Angler klar sein, dass wenn der VdSF den DAV schluckt, mit weitreichenden Einschränkungen des Angelns allgemein fest zu rechnen ist. Man denke nur an die unselige Entnahmepflicht, die der VdSF fast schon bundesweit durchgesetzt hatte, und die nur Dank des DAV (noch) nicht zum Gesetz wurde. Außer einem untauglichen Versuch in Bayern, der einem evtl. anfälligen Prozess m.M. nach nicht standhalten kann. 

Der organisierte Angler wird unter der Fuchtel des VdSF zum zahlenden Verbandskasper, die unorganisierten sind dann eh´der letzte Arxxx.

Fakt ist, unter dem Regime des VdSF wird angeln unattraktiver und teurer. Und die Angler der sog. neuen Länder können sich schonmal überlegen, wie sie Ihr Hobby in Zukunft finanzieren. 
Schaut Euch nur die Kosten der Erlaubnisscheine in den VdSF regierten Ländern an, dann wisst Ihr ungefähr Bescheid. Schaut Euch an, dass der Größte Teil der interessanten Gewässer in manchen VdSF regierten Ländern nur über eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft in einem VdSF Verein befischt werden können. Mit zig hundert Euro Aufnahmegebühr und 3stelligen Jahresbeiträgen. 

Ach ja, da gibts ja noch die Landesverbände. Die werden schon Sorge tragen, dass sich nix zum Nachteil der Angler entwickelt. 
Wer das hinsichtlich der angestrebten und mit der Fusion erreichten Machtposition des VdSF ernsthaft glaubt, der hält die Erde auch immer noch für eine Scheibe.

Das sage ich als "Wessie" und VdSF-Leid geprüfter Angler mal Voraus.


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemanden etwas Frage kann ich auch eine Antwort erwarten. Die habe ich auch bekommen. Ich habe jedoch einer Veröffentlichung der Antwort von Herrn Markstein nicht zugestimmt.



der letzte Satz war nun schwer zu verstehen, habs aber dann glaub ich gerafft? 
Du hältst Dich an einer Vereinbarung und  



> Auf meine Nachfragen wurde nicht geantwortet. Es hätte ja schon gereicht mit Hinweis auf die weiteren Verhandlungen keine weiteren Aussagen treffen zu können.


 er gibt keine weiteren Statemans darüber ab und hüllt sich ins Schweigen.
Und wieso... ? weil er danach  wahrscheinlich gemerkt hat das er sich beinahe den Mund beim Telefonat verbrannt hat?



> Ich denke jedoch das ich mich mit meiner Nachfrage beim Bundesumweltamt etwas unbeliebt gemacht habe.


 na dann war das ein Brummer 

Das habe ich hier bei mir auch schon geschafft. Ein stellvertr. Bezirksleiter mag mich auch nicht mehr weil ich ihm mal etwas negatives vorgehalten habe und sich darauss ein großer Fehler entwickelte.
Egal, andere Baustelle.


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das sage ich als "Wessie" und VdSF-Leid geprüfter Angler mal Voraus.



Wir gründen mal einen Verein, treten in den DAV ein und der von uns gewählte Vorstand geht mal zu einer DAV MV und dann kann man dort mit den betroffenen Personen reden. Wenn man Glück hat, wird man auch noch zu einer Versammlung vom DAV und VDFS geladen? Erst dann kann man dort etwas erreichen, sonst nur über Einzelgespräche wie diese hier und auf Einsicht hoffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Wenn ich mir Blauzahns Posting so angucke, habe ich nicht die allzugroße Befürchtung, dass der DAV-Bund da vom VDSF-Bund *ohne* Widerstand der Landesverbände-DAV geschluckt werden kann: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3070023&postcount=33

Und ich hab ja mit Franz die "Chefetage" vom Bundes-DAV auch persönlich kennen lernen dürfen, auch da hatte ich den Eindruck, dass eine Fusion zwar wirklich und ausdrücklich gewünscht wird, aber nicht um jeden Preis. Siehe dazu auch den Magartikel:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

Auszug daraus zu den damaligen Fragen zur Fusion:


> *
> Aussagen DAV-Bund, vom Präsident und vom Geschäftsführer
> 
> 1.: Es gibt keine automatische Fusion.*
> ...


*Man wird ja sehen, in wie weit sich das DAV-Präsidium an seine eigenen Vorgaben nun auch hält. *

Vor allem da in der jetzt aktuellen Veröffentlichung (ja von DAV/VDSF gemeinsam) der VDSF-Präsident ja meint, die "Zeitschiene" solle durchgezogen werden (siehe dazu den laut DAV gegensätzlichen Punkt 2 aus dem Zitat oben)..


Daher glaube ich persönlich im Gegensatz zu Ralle auch nicht, dass es der Punkt 3 seines Postings ist (dass sich der VDSF sicher ist, dass er den DAV schlucken kann), ich denke eher an Punkt 2:
Dass dem VDSF-Präsidium schon die bisher von der 12er-Kommission erarbeiteten Grundlagen für den VDSF zu anglerfreundlich waren. Und dass deshalb das geschäftsführende Präsidium das nun selber in die Hand nehmen will..


Man wird sehen und wir arbeiten ja auch an einem in unseren Augen für alle annehmbaren Alternativvorschlag.

Wobei Ralles folgender Vorschlag definitiv ja auch was hat für den normalen Angler und zudem eigentlich sehr einfach umzusetzen wäre ;-)))))


> Die Vereine müssen schlicht und einfach komplett zum DAV wechseln, schon ist die Kuh vom Eis und ein gewisses Klientel ohne jegliche, ohnehin schon fragwürdige, Existenzberechtigung.
> 
> Ich krieg es einfach nicht in den Kopf, wieso auch nur ein Verein heute noch Mitglied im VdSF ist.


----------



## Peter51 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man wird sehen und wir arbeiten ja auch an einem in unseren Augen für alle annehmbaren Alternativvorschlag.



Ich empfehle hier auch mal die Einsicht ins Buch: Vereins- und Verbandsrecht Bernhard Reichert 12. Auflage in den Seiten 752-780 einen Einblick zu nehmen.
http://www.steuer-und-wirtschaftsbu...reins-und-verbandsrecht-12-auflage-p-857.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Das brauchts bei unserem Vorschlag nicht..

Ist alles aus bestehenden Strukturen heraus machbar..

Wie es ja auch bei Ralles Vorschlag wäre....
;-))


----------



## Peter51 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das brauchts bei unserem Vorschlag nicht..
> 
> Ist alles aus bestehenden Strukturen heraus machbar..
> 
> ...



bei den 3 Punkten von Ralle bin ich dann eher in der Überzeugung das Punkt 1 zur Zeit betroffen ist. Im genannten Buch steht so viel drinnen was bei einer Verschmelzung stattfinden muss, darauf kommt man nicht von allein dafür muss man schon juristisch vorgestraft sein. 
Da kommt nicht nur das BGB zum Tragen, das geht viel tiefer in den §§ Dschungel.
Umwandlungsgesetz, Steuerrecht, Arbeitsrecht, Vereinsrecht usw. von den einzelnen Besitzrechten, Pachtverträgen usw mal ganz abgesehen. 

Ich denke nicht das der DAV sich auflösen wird, wie man vermutet, wenn dann gibt es nur eine Vershcmelzung durch Neubildung eines neuen Vereins = Verband erkennbar an der Bezeichnung DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Ich denke nicht das der DAV sich auflösen wird, wie man vermutet, wenn dann gibt es nur eine Vershcmelzung durch Neubildung eines neuen Vereins = Verband erkennbar an der Bezeichnung DAFV


Und?
Ist doch nix Neues und so schon lange bekannt und veröffentlicht...
"Fusion" durch Beitritt des DAV zum VDSF..

Genau deswegen haben ja so viele Angler Bauchschmerzen, weil zu befürchten ist, dass da alte VDSF-Leute und Strukturen zum Nachteil der Angler wieder zum tragen kommen, wenn der DAV nach einer Fusion als Regulativ wegfällt..

Genau darum gehts ja hier, dass der DAV da in der Verantwortung und verpflichtet ist gegenüber den Anglern. Das nämlich so zu gestalten, dass nicht wieder Verbandsarbeit zum Nachteil der Angler gemacht wird, wie ehemals in den alten Bundesländern vor der deutschen Einheit durch den damals auch alleinigen Verband VDSF..

Da eben auch eine solche Verschmelzung nicht rückkgängig zu machen wäre, wären wir als Angler dann die "Gekniffenen"..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Es würden definitiv die alten Strukturen/Ansichten zum tragen kommen.


Ich kann leider nicht wahrsagen.....

Das kann man erst beurteilen, wenn man die neue Satzung vorliegen hat und den Vertrag zur Übernahme des DAV.

Und dann muss das ja auch erst noch von beiden Hauptversammlungen genehmigt werden....

So sieht die Vorgehensweise wohl in der momentanen Praxis aus:


> Die Satzung ist in Form des aktuellen Entwurfs bei allen Landesverbänden (und hoffentlich auch in den folgenden Strukturen!) in der Diskussion mit der Bitte, bis Ende November dazu Stellung zu nehmen bzw. sich vorher in die Diskussion einzubringen.
> 
> Letzten Endes wird es so sein, dass die Präsidien (*oder ein Landesverband, denn auch diese sind antragsberechtigt*) ihren Hauptversammlungen eine Beschlussvorlage liefern.
> 
> ...



Es kann zu dem Thema also jeder Landesverband (VDSF wie DAV) eigene Anträge dazu einbringen.

Und *jeder Angler*, sofern Vereinsmitglied (ob DAV oder VDSF), kann über seinen Vereinsvorstand dafür sorgen, dass dieser solche Anträge einbringt beim Landesverband, der diese dann bei entsprechender Abstimmung auch beim Bundesverband einbringen muss...

*Das geht so:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Siehe mein Posting oben..
*JEDER* Angler in einem Verein kann mit dafür sorgen, dass es soweit nicht kommt...


----------



## Peter51 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Ist doch nix Neues und so schon lange bekannt und veröffentlicht...
> "Fusion" durch Beitritt des DAV zum VDSF..



Fusion durch Beitritt, bedeutet auch das die Mitglieder vom DAV in den neu gegründeten Verein beitreten wie auch die des VDSF, man muss den alten Verband nicht im Registergericht löschen, man ist auch noch immer im DAV genauso wie die Mitglieder vom VDSF noch im VDSF bleiben. Es wird nur ein neuer Spielplatz geschaffen. 
Fraglich bleibt hier jetzt die Einnahmequelle des neuen Verbands im Dialog mit den alten Verbänden. 
Da Deine Infoquellen ausgesagt haben das diverse Dinge 





> Da wie immer bei Verhandlungen Kompromisse möglich sein müssen, wurden das aber nicht im Einzelnen ausgeführt, um die Verhandlungen nicht zu belasten. Punkt 1 auf Seite http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html


nicht angesprochen wurden, kommt in naher/ferner Zukunft noch was...


----------



## Peter51 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe mein Posting oben..
> *JEDER* Angler in einem Verein kann mit dafür sorgen, dass es soweit nicht kommt...



und genau aus diesem Grunde ist es nötig die Vereine/Vorstände/Mitglieder direkt anzusprechen und zu erklären wie man den Verband am besten wechselt. 
Hierzu muss natürlich jeder Verein selbst überlegen wie man vom derzeitigen Verband abhängig ist.  

Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ich bin mit meinem Wissen noch weit zurück und paddel euch hinterher.... ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ich bin mit meinem Wissen noch weit zurück und paddel euch hinterher.... ?




Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wir sollten uns in dieser Diskussion aber nicht mit formaljuristischen Angelegenheiten beschäftigen, soweit sie die Abwicklung einer Fusion oder Übernahme betreffen. Das ist nicht unser Bier und der/die Verbände haben da schon Ihre Experten.
Für uns sollte wichtig sein ob eine Fusion richtig ist und welche Folgen sie für die Ausübung unseres Hobbys haben kann. 
Egal wie man diesen geplanten Zusammenschluß auch nennen mag und wie er - sollte es soweit kommen - juritstsich abgewickelt wird, der VdSF hängt wie ein Damokleschwert über den Köpfen der Angler.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ich bin mit meinem Wissen noch weit zurück und paddel euch hinterher.... ?




:m

Da kommt sicher noch etwas . . .

Selbst für Veränderung sorgen kann man im Vorfeld aber auch, wie Ralle24 schon sagt.|rolleyes

Das würde die Position des DAV stärken wenn möglichst viele Vereine "überlaufen".|wavey:


----------



## Peter51 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> soweit sie die Abwicklung einer Fusion oder Übernahme betreffen.



ich meine schon, weil es zwischen Fusion , Übernahme und Neugründung Unterschiede gibt die uns Angler nun wirklich betreffen. 

Diese Unterschiede zu kennen helfen dann auch zu überlegen was auf *mich* zukommt.

Auch wegen Deiner Anregung das alle Angler angeregt werden müssen sich zu wehren find ich das im größerem Maße, wie im Internet und Forum, informiert werden sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Diese organisatorischen und rechtlichen Fragen werden nur dann relevant, wenn sie die Möglichkeit eröffnen, dass nach einer Fusion die angelpolitischen Ziele des DAV nicht mehr eingebracht werden können. Das Ziel ist aber ja wohl, dass Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag so gestaltet werden, dass das eben nicht passieren kann.

Und das Präsidium des DAV-Bund hat ja mehrfach klar gemacht, dass ansonsten eine Fusion nicht stattfinden wird. 


Das Grundproblem sind ja die verschiedenen Ansätze der Verbände:
Der VDSF-Bund geriert sich als Naturschutzverband, in dem gnädigerweise auch nebenher organisierte Angler mitmachen dürfen. 

Der DAV-Bund sieht sich als Vertreter aller Angler und derer Interessen.
Der Zugang zum Angeln soll einfacher werden, Wettfischen (im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes) soll nicht verteufelt werden, die sachgerechte Hälterung von Fischen (Setzkescher) erlaubt, Restriktionen wie Nachtangeln oder Rückwurfverbot sollen abgeschafft werden. 


Dem VDSF dagegen haben wir ja mit genau diesen ganzen Unsinn zu verdanken. Sinnlose Prüfungen, das Setzkescherverbot, das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot in Bayern, das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg, das Verbot von Wettfischen und vielen Unfug mehr..... 

Durch die vom VDSF mit den Tierschutzreferenten (was haben die eigentlich bei Anglern zu suchen?) ausgemachten Definitionen, die dann Eingang in die jeweiligen Fischereigesetzgebungen der Länder gefunden haben. 

Und der VDSF-Bund stimmt dann auch noch vor ca. 2 Jahren anglerfreundliche Anträge aus den eigenen Landesverbänden zur Änderungen dieser Definitionen noch nieder..


Der DAV kämpft dagegen ja schon immer genau gegen solchen Unfug.

Und der DAV-Bund wird daher in meinen Augen und so wie ich die Leute auch persönlich kennen gelernt habe, einer Fusion nur zustimmen, wenn solche Dinge zukünftig auch im Sinne der Angler verhindert oder bekämpft werden, so wie es der DAV ja heute schon macht.



Das Problem ist ja aber für den normalen Angler, dass viele eben dem VDSF nicht trauen, weil man ja die ganzen negativen Dinge für Angler diesem Verband zu verdanken hat und er sich bis heute ja aktuell weigert, das zu ändern. 

Diese Änderungen versucht der DAV ja aber auch deswegen so in Satzung/Verschmelzungsvertrag festschreiben zu lassen, dass nicht wieder der Angler nachher der Dumme ist...

Würde daher der VDSF seine zukünftig mit dem DAV gewollte anglerfreundliche Politik in einem Verband zuerst einmal beweisen können, gäbe es sicherlich weniger Skeptiker gegen eine Fusion.

Solange dieser Beweis einer anglerfreundlicheren Umorientierung aussteht, dass also der VDSF zukünftig tatsächlich bereit ist, eine anglerfreundliche(re) Politik zu betreiben, werden sicherlich weiterhin viele Angler das mit großer Skepsis betrachten..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Bei uns wurde von Forenmitgliedern nachgefragt, wegen Gerüchten die wohl nach dem Fischereitag in München über den DAV in Umlauf gesetzt wurden..

1.: 
Der DAV hätte verlangt, dass es einen hauptberuflichen Präsidenten und 4 ebenfalls hauptberufliche Vizepräsidenten, mit Büro und Geschäftswagen, geben solle, um der Fusion zuzustimmen. Die jährlichen Kosten dafür würden sich auf 700.000 Euro belaufen.

2.: 
Der DAV würde vor einer finanziellen Pleite stehen und müsste deshalb fusionieren.


*Beide Gerüchte wurden bei uns auf Nachfrage an die Bundesgeschäftstelle des DAV per Mail klar als unwahr dargestellt.*

Zitate aus den Antworten:
Zu 1.:


> Wie man darauf kommen kann, ist mir schleierhaft. So kurz und bündig ist dieses "Gerücht", bei dem es sich schlicht um eine Unwahrheit handelt, zu behandeln!



Zu 2.:


> Das Präsidium hat seinen Bericht auf der Hauptversammlung erstattet und auch gegenüber dem Finanzamt wie sich das gehört. Das Präsidium wurde u.a. auf Basis einer ausgeglichenen Gegenüberstellung von Einnahmen und Ausgaben entlastet...........
> ............Wir sind ein als gemeinnützig anerkannter eingetragener Verein, dessen Präsidium entlastet und dessen Haushaltsplan von der Hauptversammlung beschlossen wurde. Die Gerüchte über eine Pleite entbehren jeglicher Grundlage!


----------



## Peter51 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.:
> Der DAV hätte verlangt, dass es einen hauptberuflichen Präsidenten und 4 ebenfalls hauptberufliche Vizepräsidenten, mit Büro und Geschäftswagen, geben solle, um der Fusion zuzustimmen. Die jährlichen Kosten dafür würden sich auf 700.000 Euro belaufen.



das macht...... 140 Tausend Euro für jede Person. Mal gut das dies nur ne Ente war!


----------



## Blauzahn (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Vielleicht noch ganz passend, da ja immer so auf dem Status des VDSF als anerkannter Naturschutzverband verwiesen wird
-> Klick #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> das macht...... 140 Tausend Euro für jede Person. Mal gut das dies nur ne Ente war!


Viel interessanter ist doch da die Frage, wer und warum solche Gerüchte über VDSF-Leute verbreiten lässt?



> Vielleicht noch ganz passend, da ja immer so auf dem Status des VDSF als anerkannter Naturschutzverband verwiesen wird


Ohne den ständigen Hinweis auf den Naturschutzstatus wäre der DAV-Bund ja nicht "gezwungen", bei einer gewünschten Fusion dem VDSF-Bund beizutreten.

Dann hätte man ganz normal die alten Verbände auflösen und einen neuen gründen können - und wenn es dann sinnvoll oder wirklich gewünscht erscheint, auch wieder der Naturschützerstatus erlangen können.

Nur dadurch, dass der VDSF darauf beharrt, diesen Status vomn Anfang an behalten zu wollen, MUSS ja der DAV dem VDSF beitreten..

Und genau das macht eben vielen Anglern Kopfzerbrechen...

Die sich sagen, obwohl ein einheitlicher Verband wünschenswert wäre, immer noch besser zwei als wieder nur der "alte" VDSF....

Und noch hat der VDSF-Bund in keinster Weise bewiesen, dass er tatsächlich anglerfreundlicher werden will.

Noch immer gelten die alten Definitionen, denen wir Angler so viel Negatives zu verdanken haben.

Es kam keinerlei Veröffentlichung seitens des VDSF, dass sich da was ändern soll.

Nur die VDSF-Leute der bisher gut arbeitende Kommission wurde "einkassiert", die mit den DAV-Leuten an anglerfreundlichen Lösungen gearbeitet hat.

Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn viele Angler Kopfschmerzen bei dieser Art von "Fusion" haben, wenn sich das VDSF-Präsidium das wieder unter den Nagel reisst, um vielleicht dann wieder mal von oben herab den Anglern die "Segnungen" des Verbandes "zugute kommen" zu lassen?

Es findet da ja seitens des VDSF wie üblich keinerlei Kommunikation statt...


----------



## Peter51 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Moin,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch da die Frage, wer und warum solche Gerüchte über VDSF-Leute verbreiten lässt?



Diese Fragen hab ich mir nicht gestellt, liegen aber auch nicht in dieser Form auf der Hand. Wieso über VDSF-Leute? Welche Gruppierungen gibt es noch im Hintergrund die gerne dabei wären, aber nicht sind, weil kein Interesse besteht? 



> Ohne den ständigen Hinweis auf den Naturschutzstatus wäre der DAV-Bund ja nicht "gezwungen", bei einer gewünschten Fusion dem VDSF-Bund beizutreten.


 ??? versteh ich jetzt nicht....




> Dann hätte man ganz normal die alten Verbände auflösen und einen neuen gründen können - und wenn es dann sinnvoll oder wirklich gewünscht erscheint, auch wieder der Naturschützerstatus erlangen können.
> 
> Nur dadurch, dass der VDSF darauf beharrt, diesen Status vomn Anfang an behalten zu wollen, MUSS ja der DAV dem VDSF beitreten..



Die Vereins/Verbandsauflösung ist nicht ganz so einfach, wie Du Dir denken kannst, eine Neugründung dagegen schon. Den Gedanken des Naturschutzes kann man überall hin mitnehmen, der ist nicht Geschützt. 
Es ist, zumindest für mich, nicht erkennbar das der DAV dem VDSF beitreten muss, das muss würde ja auch bedeuten das der DAV ein unüberwindbares Problem besitzt und dieses alleine nicht bewältigen kann. 

Was mir auffällt ist allerdings die verkürzelung von DAV - VDSF zum DAFV oder anders 
_Deutscher Angler Verband
Verband Deutscher Sport Fischer
Deutsche Angler sportFischer Verband_
auf, und wie Du schon im Beitrag #12 darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast, dass der VDSF hier seinen, den von Dir vertretenen, Mussweg nicht durchgezogen hat. 
Worüber ich mir auch immer eine Frage stelle ist, wieso ist  der VDSF auf die Angler orientiert wenn das überwiegende Naturschützer sind? Natur = Bäume, Pflanzen, Boden, Wasser, Luft. Aber die Definition VDSF in Verbindung mit dem Naturschutz widerspricht sich doch irgendwie, oder? 

Hier wurde es schon schön erklärt
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html 

Für mich ist noch immer kein "muss" erkennbar. Nur, je tiefer man sich hinein denkt, desto Fragwürdiger ist das Vorhaben Fusion. Kai Hay hat es schön formuliert
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-omerta-oder-doch-lieber-drueber-reden.html


> Ich habe da nur noch nicht rausgefunden, wo da die einzelnen Gruppen ihren Profit rausziehen.





> Die sich sagen, obwohl ein einheitlicher Verband wünschenswert wäre, immer noch besser zwei als wieder nur der "alte" VDSF....



Nicht nur in Vereinen/Verbänden zählt der Spruch "Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft" nein, auch auf Verbände trifft dies zu. Deshalb habe ich in der Umfrage hier im Forum (kann die Url nicht mehr finden) gegen die Fusion gestimmt. 
Auch werde ich in meinem Essener Verein in der nächsten MV einen Antrag auf Verbandswechsel stellen. Vom VDSF in den DAV, denn auch wenn der DASF geboren wird, bleibt der DAV.



> Und noch hat der VDSF-Bund in keinster Weise bewiesen, dass er tatsächlich anglerfreundlicher werden will.
> 
> Noch immer gelten die alten Definitionen, denen wir Angler so viel Negatives zu verdanken haben.
> 
> Es kam keinerlei Veröffentlichung seitens des VDSF, dass sich da was ändern soll.



Auch hier greife ich mal auf alte Diskussionen zurück. "Gemeinschaftsfischen" 
Was bedeutet nochmal SF? Achja, Sportfischer oder vielleicht EinSelFischer? 
Ein Sport ist in der Definition durch eine Gemeinschaft von 1 - X auszuführen. Wobei Sport für mein Denken eher was mit körperlicher Fitness zu tun hat und nichts mit faulem rumsitzen. Da würde Casting schon besser zu passen. 
So also finde ich das vom Prinziep her, wie wohl viele andere auch, der VDSF für mich unnützig ist, dieser Verband schadet nur dem Angler in seinem FreizeitsportHobby "Angeln". 



> Nur die VDSF-Leute der bisher gut arbeitende Kommission wurde "einkassiert", die mit den DAV-Leuten an anglerfreundlichen Lösungen gearbeitet hat.


 Omertà, oder weiss hierüber jemand mehr?



> Ist es da ein Wunder, wenn viele Angler Kopfschmerzen bei dieser Art von "Fusion" haben, wenn sich das VDSF-Präsidium das wieder unter den Nagel reisst, um vielleicht dann wieder mal von oben herab den Anglern die "Segnungen" des Verbandes "zugute kommen" zu lassen?



Da fällt mir ein, meine Kopfschmerztabletten ... wo hab ich die nur....



> Es findet da ja seitens des VDSF wie üblich keinerlei Kommunikation statt...


 Omertà , oder, jeder bekommt seine Maulschelle verpaßt. 
Nach dem Motto: Verbandsausschluss wer dem Verbandszeck schadet kann vom Verband ausgeschlossen werden. Und wer möchte schon seinen Status, sein extra Honorar, sein Ego/Ansehen verlieren?  

Um mal vom "wer hat das satzungsbedingte letzte Wort" außer 8 zu lassen.


----------



## rettungsassistent (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

da sind sie wieder !dann kann ich gleich wie wenn ich in den alten ländern angeln möchte besonders in bayern vor ort bezahlen,völlig daneben was der vdsf da vom stapel lässt,die bayern sin ja die schlimsten haben ja förmlich angst um ihere gewässer,da können sie doch gleich sagen das sie uns nich haben wollen und so kaufen sie uns.wir müssen uns dagegen wehren denn so gehts nicht nach 20jahren einheit denken manche immer noch sie wärn die grösten,lach.wir müssen uns wehren!!!!!


----------



## Peter51 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> *Der DAV kann* diesen Status auch erhalten, *er müsste* nur *einen* entsprechenden *Antrag beim Bundesumweltamt stellen*. Ich hab da selber angerufen *alles gar kein Problem, der Antrag wird geprüft* (*kann* auch etwas länger *dauern*) und *dann gibt es die Anerkennung*.
> Leider hat mir Herr Markstein nicht mehr geantwortet* auf die Frage ob der Bundes-DAV einen solchen Antrag schon einmal gestellt hat.*|rolleyes



alles in Dick gesetztes bildet für mich shcon wieder ein Fragezeichen.

kann
müsste
Antrag stellen
der Antrag wird geprüft
die Anerkennung kann dauern
ob der DAV schon einen A. gestellt hat? 

Versteh ich das jetzt Richtig, dass, es wurde ein Antrag gestellt und ist in der Prüfung aber auf der anderen Seite hält man Fragesteller, wie Dich, mit einer Antwort hin um nichts zu verraten? 

Ichkapierdasnochimmernicht.


----------



## Peter51 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



ivo schrieb:


> Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen? Steht doch alles Glas klar dar.#d



Tschuldige, aber Glasklar ist etwas anderes als die Bezeichnung "DAV, Bund-DAV, Land-DAV" wie soll ein Unwissender darauf kommen das DAV = Land-DAV bedeuten soll?  



> Jeder Verein kann auf seiner entsprechenden Ebene (Land, Bund) einen Antrag stellen


  so wird ein Rahmen drauss dem auch ich wieder folgen kann.... altermannistkeinD-Zug. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Bisher sah der DAV keine Anlass, sich als Naturschutzverband eintragen zu lassen - es ist ein Anglerverband...

Da aber der VDSF sich zuerst als Naturschutzverband sieht, will er auf diesen Status nicht verzichten. Daher geht der VDSF nur eine Fusion ein,wenn dieser Status erhalten bleibt, also muss dann deswegen der DAV dem VDSF beitreten.

Und das ist das, was vielen eben Kopfschmerzen macht, weil der VDSF sich immer noch nicht von seine anglerfreindlichen Einstellungen losgesagt hat..


----------



## gründler (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bisher sah der DAV keine Anlass, sich als Naturschutzverband eintragen zu lassen - es ist ein Anglerverband...


 

Das sollte er auch sein lassen,dann ist bald mit Ländertreff der Vereine usw.auch vorbei wenn er diesen Status annimmt,hatten wir doch schonmal und was wurde da alles versprochen für euch Angler ändert sich dadurch nix.

Was daraus geworden ist sehen wir heute.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Beim DAV interessiert es mehr was aus dem Gewässerfonds wird wenn die VDSF-Oberen mit darüber herrschen.


Zum x-ten Mal:
*Nix*, (außer die DAV-Landesverbände wollten da was ändern)...

Darauf hat die Fusion der Bundesverbände keinerlei Einfluss..

Die Landesverbände (VdSF wie DAV) sind und bleiben rechtlich selbständig..

Und weder der jetzige DAV-Bund, der jetzige VdSF-Bund noch der evtl. zukünftig gemeinsame Dachverband hat daher Einfluss auf die Gewässerfonds der Landesverbände..

Und bei einer möglichen Fusion der jeweiligen Landesverbände (die auch nach einer Fusuon der Bundesverbände nicht zwingend notwendig ist), sind auch diese alleine dafür zuständig...

Daher nochmal:
*Die Fusion der Bundesverbände hat keinerlei Einfluss auf die DAV-Gewäserfonds..*


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Thomas
ich hätte dazu gerne ein offizielles Statment vom VDSF (zum Gewässerfond) , würde mich unwahrscheinlich beruhigen. 
Wenn sich daran nix ändert, kann man das ja auch klarstellen.
Wenn ich so Eure Geschichten zum VDSF lese , habe ich kein gutes Gefühl.
Übrigens , nie würde ich an Deinen Worten zweifeln:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> ich hätte dazu gerne ein offizielles Statment vom VDSF (zum Gewässerfond)


Zu was?
Dafür ist er schlicht nicht zuständig und wird es nie sein...

*Alleine und ausschliesslich die Landesverbände des DAV entscheiden, wie das weitergeht mit den jeweiligen Gewässerfonds..*

Wenn sie (vor oder nach) einer Fusion der Bundesverbände einer Fusion mit einem VdSF-Landesverband zustimmen sollten, bei der Nachteile für den Gewässerfond zu befürchten wären, bin ich mir siicher, dass sowas bei keiner Hauptversammlung eines DAV-Landesverbandes durchgehen würde....

Auch kein Landesverbandsfunktionär des DAV wird sich doch freiwillig für so einen Beschluss lynchen lassen.

Und sollte ein zukünftiger gemeinsamer Dachverband tatsächlich Einfluss in der Art und Weise nehmen wollen, dass es den Gewässerfonds an den Kragen gehen würde (was schon  rein rechtlich nicht möglich ist - davon ab..), wäre es für die jeweiligen Landesverbände kein Problem, aus dem Verband auszutreten und wieder einen eigenen Dachverband aufzumachen.

Daher nochmal:
*Alleine und ausschliesslich die Landesverbände des DAV entscheiden, wie das weitergeht mit den jeweiligen Gewässerfonds..*


----------



## Veit (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Das Beispiel Leipzig (Sachsen) sollte Schule machen. Hier haben sich DAV und VDSF vereinigt, so dass nun auch die DAV-Mitglieder an den ehemaligen VDSF-Gewässern angeln können und umgekehrt. Der Gewässerfonds wurde also nicht beschnitten sondern stattdessen erweitert. 

Ich befürchte aber, dass es bundesweit nie so kommt bzw. nur Nachteile für uns DAV-Mitglieder geben würde. Ich bin mit "meinem" DAV zufrieden, da wir hier in Sachsen-Anhalt und im angrenzenden Sachsen und Brandenburg sehr anglerfreundliche Bedingungen habe. Da brauchen wir beim besten Willen keinen anderen Verband, der sich einmischt. VDSF NEIN DANKE!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Ein bisschen Druck hier und ein bisschen da und schon ist es erledigt.


Und nochmal:
Da ist dann aber kein Bundesverband verantwortlich, sondern nur und ausschliesslich die Landesverbände, wenn die sich unter Druck setzen lassen würden bei sowas.

Bundes- und Landesverbände sind rechtlich selbständig, kein Bundesverband hat irgendwelche Anteile an irgendwelchen Gewässerfonds der Landesverbände.

Daher kann schon rein rechtlich kein Bundesverband (weder einer der 2 jetzigen, noch ein zukünftiger) einem jetzigen DAV-Landesverband da irgendwas vorschreiben.

Daher nochmal:
*Alleine und ausschliesslich die Landesverbände des DAV entscheiden, wie das weitergeht mit den jeweiligen Gewässerfonds..*


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Wenn sich das ein Landesverband aufdrücken lassen würde (von welchem Bundesverband/Lobby auch immer), greift in meinen Augen wiederum das:



> Wenn sie (vor oder nach) einer Fusion der Bundesverbände einer Fusion mit einem VdSF-Landesverband zustimmen sollten, bei der Nachteile für den Gewässerfond zu befürchten wären, bin ich mir sicher, dass sowas bei keiner Hauptversammlung eines DAV-Landesverbandes durchgehen würde....
> 
> Auch kein Landesverbandsfunktionär des DAV wird sich doch freiwillig für so einen Beschluss lynchen lassen.



Wer das als Angler nicht will oder auch nur Angst davor hat, muss dann eben den Arsch hochkriegen dafür sorgen, das über die Vereinsvorstände das in den Landesverbänden entsprechend festgeschrieben wird, dass sich bei den Gewässerfonds nix ändert.

Gebrauchsanleitung dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Dann mach was dagegen:


> Wer das als Angler nicht will oder auch nur Angst davor hat, muss dann eben den Arsch hochkriegen dafür sorgen, das über die Vereinsvorstände das in den Landesverbänden entsprechend festgeschrieben wird, dass sich bei den Gewässerfonds nix ändert.
> 
> Gebrauchsanleitung dazu:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html



Ich würde sowieso begrüssen, wenn sich mehr Angler von der Basis da einmischen würden und nicht alleine die Funktionäre der Verbände (egal von welchem) wurschteln lassen würden...

Auch genau deswegen hat ja Ralle dankenswerterweise die Gebrauchsanleitung dazu fürs Magazin verfasst:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Sehr gut!

Wer noch was tun will, kann ja jederzeit über seinen Verein beim Kreis-oder Landesverband entsprechende Punkte einbringen.
Zum Beispiel:
Wir beantragen, dass für Änderungen beim Gewässerfonds unseres Landesverbandes grundsätzlich die Mehrheit aller Vereinsmitglieder der im Landesverband organisierten Vereine benötigt wird.


----------



## gründler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Mich würde ja mal sehr inter.ob ein neuer Verband (wenn er kommt) der dann ja eingetragen ist im Naturschutzbund weiterhin in der C.I.P.S  ..... und co.bleibt.
Oder ob der neue Verband die machenschaften vom VDSF annimmt und nicht in C.I.P.S. und co.eingetragen wird. 

Hatte ich im frühjahr schonmal nachgefragt,aber irgendwie will sich da keiner zu äussern.

Weil laut Statement soll ja der Wettkampf Hältern..... gefördert werden,und das kann ich von einigen Gesprächspartnern gar nicht glauben.

Oder sollte der VDSF der damals selbst EM WM......ünterstütze,selbst ausrichteter..... eine 360grad drehung machen,ich glaub es nicht weil diese taktik = Alles wird gut für euch.......... ähnelt sehr der von damals.

Aber vieleicht kann Thomas ja da mal nachfragen was dann in zukunft mit C.I.P.S. und co.ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Wir werden ja sehen, ob und welcher Verband antwortet, dann ich die Frage gerne noch nachschieben..


----------



## Pitti (20. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese Interpretation wird sicherlich vielen nicht ganz zu Unrecht in den Kopf kommen....
> 
> Nachdem ich den Präsidenten des DAV sowie Bundsgeschäftsführer und Pressesprecher auch persönlich kennen lernen konnte, hoffe und denke ich aber, dass sie ihr Wort halten und nur dann dem VDSF beitreten werden wenn vorher klargestellt ist, dass ein dann gemeinsamer Verband nicht wieder gegen die Interessen der Angler handelt...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, hat denn jemand schon mal sich die Mühe gemacht und die Vor- und Nachteile bzw. die erkämpften Vorteile der einzelnen Verbände (VDSF / DAV ) für die Angler herauszustellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> `Markstein: "Für Sachsen-Anhalts Angler ändert sich übrigens weder etwas an den Beiträgen noch am gemeinsamen Gewässerfonds. Hauptziel ist ein gemeinsames starkes Sprachrohr zu entwickeln. Nach dem Motto: Deutschland einig Anglerland."


Wenn das so wäre, warum wurde das dann nicht wie unter Mikulin im DAV-Bund klar festgeschrieben, dass seitens des Bundesverbandes die Gewässerfonds unterstützt werden??

Weil das nicht gegen die Mehrheit des VDSF und der Initiative durchgesetzt werden konnte...

Das ist also haltloses Propagandagebrabbel seitens Markstein, dem jede reale Grundlage fehlt.

Markstein hatte ja auch öffentlich eine Fusion auf Augenhöhe versrpochen, nur mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und ohne Zeitdruck.

Keines dieser Versprechen wurde gehalten..

Warum sollte er also mit dieser Aussage auf einmal glaubwürdig sein?

Unter Mikulin hieß DAV mal "Den Anglern verpflichtet"..

Heute sagen viele, es hieße "Die Angler Verarscht"....


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass in einem fusionierten verband weder Markstein noch Mohnert eine besondere Funktion haben würden.
Man kann sie an ihren jetzigen Aussagen später nicht mehr messen.

Was wird wohl ein zukünftiges Präsidium das Geschwafel der beiden interessieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Ich konnte bis jetzt keine andere (schriftliche) Aussage finden.



Nochmal:
Das ist keine Info oder Aussage seitens Markstein/DAV, sondern haltloses Propagandagebrabbel......
Siehe oben............


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Wer darf denn dann dazu (Gewässerfond) eine Aussage treffen ?


Das könnte neben den jeweiligen Landesverbänden auch der Bundesverband, so wie es unter Bernd Mikulin auch war.

Der eindeutig klarmachte, wie wichtig die Gewässerfonds für den DAV sind und dass diese aktiv vom Bundesverband unterstützt werden würden (Google mal nach DAV 50+, das war Mikulins Einstellung und Vermächtnis!! Was der heutige DAV komplett in die Tonne gekloppt hat - nichts davon ist in Satzung oder Verschmelzungsvertrag für den neuen Verband zu finden).

Nur war das eben noch ein anderer DAV und Bernd Mikulin war glaubwürdig....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Dass Du nicht googlen musst:
Gesamtbericht:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67

Teil zum Gewässerfond:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67#3.1


> Die Sicherung und unbeirrte Erhaltung des Fonds ist für den DAV die Aufgabe auch in Zukunft. Dabei sollte der nichtkommerzielle Charakter und die Funktion als Bindeglied zwischen den DAV-Mitgliedern durch nichts ersetzt werden. Damit mit diesem Instrument noch effektiver gearbeitet und auf Veränderungen schnell reagiert werden kann, ist eine ständige Arbeitsgruppe "Gewässerfonds" beim Präsidium zu bilden.




Die Guten sterben halt zu früh.................


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Ob sie sich bis Januar oder Februar zu verbindlichen Aussagen durchringen werden ?



Es ist wurscht was die aussagen!!

Sie schreiben es weder in Satzung noch in Verschmelzungsvertrag fest!

Und haben die Angler bezüglich festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, fusionieren auf Augenhöhe und Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck schon belogen!!

Ihr dürft denen trotzdem glauben - bloss nachher nicht jammern, dass das keiner hätte wissen können vorher..

Stand alles nachlesbar schon bei uns..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Und haben die Angler bezüglich festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, fusionieren auf Augenhöhe und Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck schon belogen!!

Ihr dürft denen trotzdem glauben - bloss nachher nicht jammern, dass das keiner hätte wissen können vorher..

Stand alles nachlesbar schon bei uns..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Ich hab Dir die Links gegeben zu dem was Bernd Mikulin als angelpolitische Grundhaltung und sein Vermächtnis für den DAV geschrieben hat.

DAV 50 plus...

Lies das..

Dann lies Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag für die Fusion, dem der heutige DAV genauso  EINSTIMMIG zugestimmt hat.

*Und dann sag mir, wo ein einziger Punkt der Dinge, die früher für den DAV unter Bernd Mikulin wichtig waren, da festgeschrieben sind*.

Und dann denk dran, dass der heutige DAV alle Versprechen gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern und Anglern bezüglich der Fusion nachgewiesen gebrochen hat.

Wo also sollte da irgendwoher irgendwas Gutes kommen für die DAVler oder die Angler oder das Angeln allgemein?



Ich nehm Dir aber weder lesen noch denken ab..

Ich geb Dir nur die notwendigen und sonst gerne mal verschwiegenen Infos....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Der DAV hat ein 100%iges Ergebnis abgeliefert.


Auch so ein Märchen und komplett wertloses Propagandagebrabbel..

Es wurde nicht geheim abgestimmt.

Mehrere LV-Präsis haben mir gesagt, bei einer geheimen Abstimmung hätten sie dagegen gestimmt, sie wurden aber unter Druck gesetzt (schade, dass es anscheinend kein Rückrat mehr gibt da) .

Ebenso gibt es mehrere DAV-LV, die überlegen grundsätzlich auszutreten, unabhängig einer Fusion.

Da ist sowenig mit 100% Einigkeit wie im VDSF..



> Der VDSF hätte seine Angler beisammen-halten, informieren und führen/lenken müssen. Das ist nicht passiert.


Sowenig wie im DAV, die wurden auch nur von ihrem Bundesverband/Präsidium belogen..

Wers glauben will, dass es beim DAV besser wäre, hat vergessen oder ausgeblendet, wie  sehr sich der DAV schon in Richtung VDSF verändert hat, seit Bernd Mikulin gestorben ist....

Angler werde im DAV genauso verarscht wie im VDSF:

Hier die Links zu dem was Bernd Mikulin als angelpolitische Grundhaltung und sein Vermächtnis für den DAV geschrieben hat.
DAV 50 plus:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67...


Lest das..

Dann lest Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag für die Fusion, dem der heutige DAV genauso  EINSTIMMIG zugestimmt hat.

*Und dann sagt mir, wo ein einziger Punkt der Dinge, die früher für den DAV unter Bernd Mikulin wichtig waren, da festgeschrieben sind*.

Und dann denkt dran, dass der heutige DAV alle Versprechen gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern und Anglern bezüglich der Fusion nachgewiesen gebrochen hat.

Wo also sollte da irgendwoher irgendwas Gutes kommen für die DAVler oder die Angler oder das Angeln allgemein?


----------



## flor61 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Ich finde es schon beachtlich, wieviel hier Schwarz-gesehen wird.
Ich weiß, "angelpolitische Grundhaltung".
Aber gerade diese zwei Worthülsen sagen doch schon  alles. Es geht um die Angelei, es geht um Politik und es geht um Grundsätzte.
Angelei - mein liebstes Hobby
Politik- ist eine Hure
Grundsätze - das Ziel, ein starker Verein

So, nun mal alle ran an den Strick und mitgezogen.

Ich bin ganz ehrlich, dieses "Propagandagebrabbel" geht mir echt auf den Sack, denn das ist alles rückwärtsgewandt, verunsichert und ist wenig zielführend.

Ich werde die Sache mal heute Abend beim Lagerfeuer mit einigen Vereinsmitgliedern andiskutieren. Aber ich glaube, an diesem "Gebrabbel" wird wohl keiner Interesse zeigen. Das zeigt ja auch das Forum, denn die Diskutierenden kann man an zwei Händen abzählen.

Petri

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Ich finde es schon beachtlich, wieviel hier Schwarz-gesehen wird.


Ich orientiere mich schlicht an den Fakten.

Kannst Du auch und mir gerne helfen, falls ich was übersehen haben sollte (nobodies perfect):
Welche grundsätzlichen Punkte von DAV 50 plus stehen in Satzung oder Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben, die ja von den DAV-Funktionären aus allen Landesverbänden für den Übertritt in den VDSF ja so einstimmig akzeptiert wurden??


----------



## flor61 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Moin Thomas,

es ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheixx egal, was dort textlich drinnen steht, denn für mich ist ausschlaggebend, was der LAVB sagt. Der DAV ist für mich Mittler zwischen Europäischen und den Landesinteressen, die natürlich vom Landesverband angesagt werden müssen.

Bei 50+ sage ich, was solls, ich kann jeden Tag ans Wasser gehen, was ich auch mache, egal was da beim DAV drinnen steht. Viel wichtiger ist die Jugend, denn ich habe mein Leben gelebt, jetzt läuft die Genießerzeit. 

Die sollen die Landesverbände nach oben und nicht nach unten vertreten, was sich der LAVB eh nicht gefallen läßt.

Was andere Landesverbände machen ist mir Wurst. Ich spüre es nur, wenn ich dort angeln will, dem muß ich mich halt unterordnen. Dann darf ich wie im Altmühltal an der Altmühl z.B. vom Wehr bis zum linken Torpfosten des anliegenden Sportplatzes angeln. 

Ich glaube, das interessiert die Angler, also mich.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Auch Dein Landesverband MUSS laut Satzung ALLES umsetzen, was der Bundesverband vorgibt - nur mal so zu Deiner Info, weil Du meinst, das wäre nicht interessant für Dich...

Aber woher sollst Du das auch wissen, wenn Du das eh nicht liest und Dich auf Worte und Versprechen von Leuten verlässt wie den DAV-Funktionären, die nachweislich den Anglern bezüglich der Fusion schon mehrmals die Unwahrheit gesagt haben???....


----------



## flor61 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*

Ja, mit den Vorgaben und dem Umsetzen ist das nun mal so in diesen Strukturen. Aber, die Vorgaben werden ja gemeinsam durch die LV´s beschlossen und abgesegnet, und sicher wird es da die eine bzw. andere Vorgabe geben, die nicht allen schmeckt. Aber so ist das dann mal in diesen Strukruren. Wer sich dem nicht unterordnen kann, der muß halt seinen eigenen Braten braten.

Mal was anderes. Was mir noch nicht klar ist, auf wessen Seite stehst Du eigentlich, in welchem LV bist Du Mitglied und was ist eigentlich Dein Ziel, denn, ausser dass der DAV Murks ist habe ich noch nichts rausfiltern können.

Was aber gut war, war das Aufdecken der Machenschaften um die VDSF-GmbH. Das hat ja mächtig Wirbel gemacht, denn sonst hätte es keine Anzeigen gehagelt. Dafür gebührt Dir/Euch Dank.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Aber, die Vorgaben werden ja gemeinsam durch die LV´s beschlossen und abgesegnet,


Durch die Mehrheit, welche die ehemaligen DAV-Verbände eindeutig nicht haben  - deswegen wäre das festschreiben der für den DAV wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte ja so  existentiell. 

Sah der DAV bis zu seinem Wortbruch ja auch so...



> auf wessen Seite stehst Du eigentlich


Ich steh auf keiner Seite, ich will einfach einen starken, einheitlichen Verband für Angler ..

Und der ist eben mit den jetzigen Strukturen und Akteuren der Bundesverbände und mit denen der Initiative in meinen Augen nicht zu erreichen.

Was sie in ihrer Ignoranz und ihrem Dilettantismus in Berlin ja bewiesen haben.

Da ist es gut, dass es Verbände gibt wie NDS und den Rheinischen, die eingesehen haben, dass man andere Wege gehen muss, wenn man etwas konkret für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland tun will und das bis jetzt auch in der Praxis zeigen.

Und dass man das eben nicht mehr den ewiggestrigen Dilettanten aus den Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative überlassen darf..


----------



## flor61 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich steh auf keiner Seite, ich will einfach einen starken, einheitlichen Verband für Angler ..



:m

Ich glaube, das wollen wir alle.

Dann lass uns über den Weg weiterstreiten, so geht Demokratie.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neues vom DAV..*



> Dann lass uns über den Weg weiterstreiten, so geht Demokratie.



Der Weg ist eigentlich doch auch klar:
Es muss etwas sein abseits der bekannten Wege und Akteure aus Bundesverbänden und der (w)irren Initiative.

Da dessen Akteure mehrfach bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können - und dass es für Angler und das Angeln auch besser ist, wenn man die aus dem Verkehr zieht, statt weitermachen lässt (streng demokratisch natürlich..)..

Deswegen beobachte ich ja mit Wohlwollen, was gerade in NDS und dem Rheinischen passiert.

Die Grundansätze stimmen, wenn die das was vernünftiges draus machen, kann das die Zukunft sein...

Und es kommt auf jeden Fall dabei mehr raus für Angler, als wenn Bundesverbände und Initiative es trotz eindeutigem demokratischen Votum nun nochmal versuchen wollen unter den gleichen Grundsätzen, Dokumenten und Leitlinien - so blöde sollte eigentlich keiner sein dürfen, das nochmal mit Vollgas an die Wand zu fahren.................


----------

